# First 5 members to send me a PM.......



## CEM Store (Dec 29, 2010)

For those planning on making an order today, you may want to send me a PM...the first five members to send me a PM will receive a GREAT promocode to use at the store, today only. Hit me up with PM to get this great deal. 

Yours Truly,

CEM Store


----------



## Life (Dec 29, 2010)

But I made my order yesterday! Doubt I could beat it with this though


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the support, keep the PM's coming


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 29, 2010)

i sent u a pm im at work when these cool things go on


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## rzrbak (Dec 30, 2010)

I really need to get to 20 posts so I can get in on these deals.


----------



## rzrbak (Dec 30, 2010)

This stinks.  I will be posting for the 9 o'clock deal.  I will get 20 posts... I will get 20 posts.


----------

